# Dovecote Plans



## AndyLewis (May 29, 2005)

Hi there, I am trying to obtain plans to build a dovecote (Pole Mounted Type) posibly for six doves, can anyone help me please, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andy, 

We have another member here who is good with dove cotes, her name is "Lynnette" and she's from NZ. Message her or email her from within our site under her member name and hopefully she'll be able to provide you with all the information you need


----------

